# My 60cm iwagumi



## panasonic (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! I know nothing about aquarium photography and just got a crappy camera... anyway this is the first tank I've done after I came to the States. The Rotala is going out of control and honestly I don't think it will fit in the scape even if it goes right... am thinking about how to fix it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I personally think the rotala looks great it adds color. 

Very nice photography!


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

What's that in your lawn? HC or HM? Can't figure out which 

Tank looks great. You might want to stick something to the back glass so it doesn't show the wall.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How do you keep your HC from uprooting? HC Cuba carpet with Lamp Eye kilifish, that what I have too! 

Close up shot of the carpet? Can't tell if the leafs are big or small in size or how the colour is.


----------



## panasonic (Jan 26, 2013)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> I personally think the rotala looks great it adds color.
> 
> Very nice photography!


Thank you. Yes I like its red color as well but I want it at least growing more upright. I have another similar but smaller setup it grows okay, except this one it's right next to the strong filter outflow. I suspect it's the cause and am thinking about to move the outflow to the front.



danielt said:


> What's that in your lawn? HC or HM? Can't figure out which
> 
> Tank looks great. You might want to stick something to the back glass so it doesn't show the wall.


Thanks. That's HC. May stick something to the back and see how it looks.



FlyingHellFish said:


> How do you keep your HC from uprooting? HC Cuba carpet with Lamp Eye kilifish, that what I have too!
> 
> Close up shot of the carpet? Can't tell if the leafs are big or small in size or how the colour is.


In order to have the HC roots holding really tight to the ground you need to plant it deep like this:










as it grows and spreads it will not uproot. once the carpet is done you can't really fix it.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful tank, but it would drive me nuts knowing there were dying HC bits and that my carpet was that thick....gah. People strive for thick carpets. I strive for tidy, compact ones. :hihi:


----------



## panasonic (Jan 26, 2013)

freph said:


> Beautiful tank, but it would drive me nuts knowing there were dying HC bits and that my carpet was that thick....gah. People strive for thick carpets. I strive for tidy, compact ones. :hihi:


Thank you. Yes they were dying. I did a major clean up for my 2215 before I left 3 weeks for new year's vacation. When I was back I found the filter got heavily stuck and water flow was like 10%. All shrimps (including ~5 CRS) and most snails are dead :frown: And as you can see HC are either dying or look very unhealthy. I am still working on it to bring them back...

I think I've once successfully in growing "compact" HC (yes I like it as well). What I did is stopping using any fertilizer right after the carpet is almost done (almost covers the whole ground), keeping very strong light, and waiting for a couple weeks until the HC adapts to it. I got tiny leaves and they stay dense and firm:


----------

